# 480v delta ?



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

see below


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Are you an electrician?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why is a 'Job superintendent' running 480v circuits?


----------



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Why is a 'Job superintendent' running 480v circuits?


Unfortunately the company likes to spread as thin as possible. Then again I still like to be in the field office. It's not all about the paper


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Antmc22 said:


> Unfortunately the company likes to spread as thin as possible. Then again I still like to be in the field office. It's not all about the paper


You have not answered the question. A job superintendent is not necessarily an electrician. I am closing the thread until further notice.


----------

